# Paph philippinense var roebelinii



## emydura (Dec 18, 2012)

First time I have flowered it with multiple spikes. Each spike has five flowers.


Paph philippinense var roebelinii


----------



## quietaustralian (Dec 18, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 18, 2012)

Absolutely stunning!!! 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hera (Dec 18, 2012)

Thats one of my favorites. Good growing!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 18, 2012)

get that judged too!!


----------



## annab (Dec 18, 2012)

OK, I understood ,you aren't very normal people.
say that it is just wonderful,is not enough.
anna


----------



## eggshells (Dec 18, 2012)

Happy happy happy!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2012)

A+!


----------



## Cheyenne (Dec 18, 2012)

Amazing display! I love phillipinense, that is a nice one. Good flower count too. How long have you had it? And what size pot is it in? Just to see how compact it is. I like seeing all the various sizes of this species. I have quite a few that are collected and they are pretty small. Then I have a line bred one that is huge.


----------



## Martin (Dec 18, 2012)

awesome view and great photographing as well!


----------



## wjs2nd (Dec 18, 2012)

Very dark red petals. The colors look great.


----------



## Brabantia (Dec 18, 2012)

Extraordinary flowering!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 18, 2012)

What else can one say about that one, other than beautiful. I'm no multiflower guy but that one could find a spot in my greenhouse even if I had to get rid of ten of my paphs. Great growing and great plant!


----------



## Spaph (Dec 18, 2012)

WOW! As everyone has been saying, awesome growing and blooming!


----------



## polyantha (Dec 18, 2012)

This is called flower cloud :clap:


----------



## emydura (Dec 18, 2012)

Cheyenne said:


> Amazing display! I love phillipinense, that is a nice one. Good flower count too. How long have you had it? And what size pot is it in? Just to see how compact it is. I like seeing all the various sizes of this species. I have quite a few that are collected and they are pretty small. Then I have a line bred one that is huge.



I first flowered it in Dec 2008 and I got it about 2 years before that. So I have had it about 6 years. I bought it as a 3 growth division (2 old flowered growths and one unflowered growth). The original plant was imported into Australia from the US. The growths on mine are about 42 cm (16-17 inches). This is nowhere near as big as the flowered growths of the plant I received which were closer to a metre across. I haven't been able to get close to those sizes although they are slowly getting bigger. Five flowers a spike seems to be standard for me although the original owner was getting 7-8 flowers a spike on his larger growths. Maybe one day. This is still easily the biggest philippinense I own though.

The pot is 20cm wide.


----------



## Rick (Dec 18, 2012)

Awesome David:clap::clap:

What kind of petal length are you seeing?


----------



## Rick (Dec 18, 2012)

Cheyenne said:


> Amazing display! I love phillipinense, that is a nice one. Good flower count too. How long have you had it? And what size pot is it in? Just to see how compact it is. I like seeing all the various sizes of this species. I have quite a few that are collected and they are pretty small. Then I have a line bred one that is huge.



What is the parentage of your line bred plant Cheyenne?

I have one 'Bates'X'Too Goo Doo' which is a very large plant. Maybe 24" LS and typically has 7+ flowers per spike.

I believe this is a Carter and Holmes based plant.


----------



## emydura (Dec 18, 2012)

Rick said:


> Awesome David:clap::clap:
> 
> What kind of petal length are you seeing?



About 17cm Rick.


----------



## Stone (Dec 18, 2012)

David, That is totally outstanding and deserves some kind of award. Are producing these with 16C? I can't believe I'm still having to run the heater at night in late December! You too?


----------



## emydura (Dec 18, 2012)

Stone said:


> David, That is totally outstanding and deserves some kind of award. Are producing these with 16C? I can't believe I'm still having to run the heater at night in late December! You too?



Thanks Mick. Yes, minimum temps of 16oC. Even summer nights get pretty cool here in Canberra (regularly less than 10oC) so the heater is often on during this time. Nowhere near as often as winter thank goodness.


----------



## atlantis (Dec 18, 2012)

Un-be-lie-va-ble :clap:


----------



## Rick (Dec 18, 2012)

emydura said:


> Thanks Mick. Yes, minimum temps of 16oC. Even summer nights get pretty cool here in Canberra (regularly less than 10oC) so the heater is often on during this time. Nowhere near as often as winter thank goodness.



My philis/roebelinii get started on spikes in Feb when I still can have night temps down around 60 (16C). What's your day temp?

Is Northern Hemisphere February about equivalent to your August? You guys are about to hit summer solstice, and for most of us up north, philis are usually done blooming before summer.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 18, 2012)

emydura said:


> Thanks Mick. Yes, minimum temps of 16oC. Even summer nights get pretty cool here in Canberra (regularly less than 10oC) so the heater is often on during this time. Nowhere near as often as winter thank goodness.



You guys should move north - its not been below 20C for weeks now!
(though no-one can argue with the great way you grow your plants, David.)

My biggest challenge is keeping the humidity up and temps down.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Dec 18, 2012)

Beautiful plant - outstanding growing. Well done.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 18, 2012)

What a fantastic plant! What great growing!


----------



## emydura (Dec 18, 2012)

Rick said:


> My philis/roebelinii get started on spikes in Feb when I still can have night temps down around 60 (16C). What's your day temp?
> 
> Is Northern Hemisphere February about equivalent to your August? You guys are about to hit summer solstice, and for most of us up north, philis are usually done blooming before summer.



Yes, it would be. We are coming to the end of the first month of summer here now. The philis tend to be in bloom here in late spring/early summer. 




Ozpaph said:


> You guys should move north - its not been below 20C for weeks now!
> (though no-one can argue with the great way you grow your plants, David.)
> 
> My biggest challenge is keeping the humidity up and temps down.



Don't tempt me. The money I would save on heating. Brisbane would be almost perfect for the multi's. My plants grow well despite the climate. But they never really reach their full potential. They would grow so much better where you are. I would be getting way bigger growths and more flowers. This plant originally comes from Tinonee Orchids in northern NSW and you should see the size of his growths. I can't even get close.

I would have thought it would be pretty humid where you are. We have absolutely no humidity here. That is why a fogger is essential.


----------



## Wendy (Dec 18, 2012)

Holy crap! Gorgeous! Take those green clips off and get that to a judging. :drool::clap::drool::clap::drool::clap:


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 18, 2012)

(!)


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 18, 2012)

That's a stunner David! It has all the characteristics that come to mind for me anyway as the roebelenii type. Large, round and wavy dorsals, yellow to greenish helmet pouches and of course the long twisted petals. The plant, itself, has the wide and rounded leaf tips. Five would be a fantastic flower count for me but I have yet to get past three.
Can you say the K-lite fertilizer regime has anything to do with this current blooming?


----------



## Justin (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Dec 18, 2012)

Awesome!!!! Lovely display!


----------



## papheteer (Dec 18, 2012)

Amazing! Beautifully grown! Looks compact too!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 19, 2012)

:clap: Beautiful !!!! :clap: Jean


----------



## cattmad (Dec 19, 2012)

that is a great phil, well grown david


----------



## emydura (Dec 19, 2012)

Wendy said:


> Holy crap! Gorgeous! Take those green clips off and get that to a judging. :drool::clap::drool::clap::drool::clap:



Bad time of year. You have a such a narrow window with this species. There is only a very short period where all the flowers are opened nicely.



SlipperKing said:


> That's a stunner David! It has all the characteristics that come to mind for me anyway as the roebelenii type. Large, round and wavy dorsals, yellow to greenish helmet pouches and of course the long twisted petals. The plant, itself, has the wide and rounded leaf tips. Five would be a fantastic flower count for me but I have yet to get past three.
> Can you say the K-lite fertilizer regime has anything to do with this current blooming?



Rick, while I'm sure the low K helps, I couldn't put the flowering down entirely to this. I have flowered this plant several times before with five flowers on a spike. It has always done well. It is just that the plant has now reached a good size clump to produce several spikes.


----------



## nathalie (Dec 19, 2012)

:drool::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## GuRu (Dec 19, 2012)

Terrific, what a gem - can't say much more 'cause my jaw dropped down on the keyboard.


----------



## Rick (Dec 19, 2012)

emydura said:


> Rick, while I'm sure the low K helps, I couldn't put the flowering down entirely to this. I have flowered this plant several times before with five flowers on a spike. It has always done well. It is just that the plant has now reached a good size clump to produce several spikes.



I also would not ascribe a high flower count to low K (directly), but indirectly through increased numbers of growths and maybe larger size of individual growths.

Low K (high Ca/Mg) should make more of the difference in successive years. Avoiding that boom and bust syndrome, the "amazing shrinking plant" syndrome, or a big crash from Erwinia.


----------

